
Call Off the Bee-Pocalypse: US Honeybee Colonies Hit a 20 Year High - JacobAldridge
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/call-off-the-bee-pocalypse-u-s-honeybee-colonies-hit-a-20-year-high/
======
viraptor
> order them a new queen online (retail price: $25 or so), and voila: two
> healthy hives.

Isn't that actually quite tricky and not as easy as "voila: two healthy
hives"? I read from time to time about people trying to recover hives after
the queen dying / being rejected and not always having great results. What's
the usual success ratio doing something like this?

Not sure I like the summary: "Not only was there not a failure of bee-related
markets, but they adapted quickly and effectively to the changes induced by
the appearance of Colony Collapse Disorder." \- we know lots of bees are
dying, so we just make sure to get more of them. That's exactly the approach
of poor societies. Being able to not have lots of kids "in case" is a good
indicator of healthy, rich population. So something is wrong - we can just
throw money at it, but that's a workaround.

